# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: تغییر سورس برنامه ها با Hex Workshop

## hadiranji

من یه سوال دارم نمی دونم کسی می فهمه من چی می گم یا نه
وقتی با برنامه Hex Workshop سورس یه برنامه رو تغییر می دیم مثلاً یه کلمه رو عوض می مکنیم باید حجم برنامه کم و زیاد نشه وگرنه برنامه دیگه اجرا نمیشه حالا سوال اینه که آیا می شه کاری کرد که با تغیر حجم برنامه مشکلی برای اجرا پیش نیاد

----------


## Developer Programmer

> وقتی با برنامه Hex Workshop سورس یه برنامه رو تغییر می دیم


با Hex WorkShop نمیتونی سورسِ فایل کامپایل شده رو تغییر بدی.



> با تغیر حجم برنامه مشکلی برای اجرا پیش نیاد


خوب وقتی برای یک کلمه رمز 2 بایت در نظر گرفته شده باشه و تو بخوای 3 بایت رو ذخیره کنی، تمام آفست سگمنتها بهم می ریزن اما قاعدتا با برنامه هایی مثل Lord PE باید بشه فایل رو ترمیم کرد.

----------


## hadiranji

> با Hex WorkShop نمیتونی سورسِ فایل کامپایل شده رو تغییر بدی.
> خوب وقتی برای یک کلمه رمز 2 بایت در نظر گرفته شده باشه و تو بخوای 3 بایت رو ذخیره کنی، تمام آفست سگمنتها بهم می ریزن اما قاعدتا با برنامه هایی مثل Lord PE باید بشه فایل رو ترمیم کرد.


دل انگیز من این برنامه رو با هر مصیبتی بود دانلود کردم نیست آماتورم به همین خاطر نتونستم کاری با هاش بکنم الان چه خاکی باید سرم بریزم بچه ها می کنم رس باشه خوبه شما چی می گی

----------


## ŋµxXle

بهتر نیست ؟
*Hex Editor Neo 4.64*

----------


## hadiranji

> بهتر نیست ؟
> *Hex Editor Neo 4.64*


 
مطمئنی مشکلی که من با  Hex Workshop دارم با این برنامه نخواهم داشت دانلودش میکنم ببینم چی میشه

----------


## hadiranji

> مطمئنی مشکلی که من با Hex Workshop دارم با این برنامه نخواهم داشت دانلودش میکنم ببینم چی میشه


متاسفانه این برنامه هم همان مشکل را دارد یعنی باید جایگزین کرد امکان اضافه کردن وجود ندارد

----------


## Delphi_Developer

فایلت رو بذار تا Rebiuld اش کنم برات - اینجوری که نمیشه

----------


## ICEMAN

میشه بگی چطوری فایل و rebuild می کنی ؟ plz

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> میشه بگی چطوری فایل و rebuild می کنی ؟ plz


بستگی به نوع فایل داره

----------


## ICEMAN

> بستگی به نوع فایل داره


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید در مورد فایل های PE و ...

----------


## hadiranji

> میشه بگی چطوری فایل و rebuild می کنی ؟ plz


 
آاااا اینو خوب اومدی

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید در مورد فایل های PE و ...


منظورم PE  و ... نبود منظورم نوع فایل هست - مثلا پکرش - کامپایلرش - ...

توضیح هم که همینجوری الکی نمیشه داد ! فایلت رو بذار 
 باید فایلتو ببنیم که چی هست اصلا !

----------


## hadiranji

> منظورم PE و ... نبود منظورم نوع فایل هست - مثلا پکرش - کامپایلرش - ...
> 
> توضیح هم که همینجوری الکی نمیشه داد ! فایلت رو بذار 
> باید فایلتو ببنیم که چی هست اصلا !


 
دل انگیز بحث این فایل اون فایل نیست من یه مشکل کلی برای این نرم افزار مطرح کردم و نرمافزار هایی از تیپ مطرح کردم ساده بگم مثلاً عنوان منوی یه نرم افزار مثلاً help ه شما می تونی این کلمه رو با هر کلمه 4 حرفی دیگه جایگزین کنی ولی کمتر یا بیشتر برنامه دیگه اجرا نمیشه خلاص
الان بسم ا... هر فایلی رو دوست داری امتهان کن نمیدونم چه اصراری که من باید فایل خودم رو آپلود کنم

----------


## Delphi_Developer

عزیز اینی که میگم فایل رو آپلود کن برای این میگم که فایلت رو ببینم که چجوریه ببین مثلا اگه فایلت کامپایلرش دلفی - VC و ... باشه راحت میتونید با یه Resourcer تمام متن های توی فایل رو تغییر بدید حتی کاراکترهاشو اضاف یا کم کنید فرقی نمیکنه اما مثلا اگه فایلتون VB باشه با Resourcer نمیتونید چون که فایل های VB فرق دارن و باید از Resourcer های مخصوص VB استفاده کنید و همین طور مثلا اگه .net باشه یا جاوا یا ... باید از ابزارهای مخصوص خودشون استفاده کنید - فایل شما رو که من نمیخوام بخورم !!!! :D :D :D شما باید اول این جور چیزهای مربوط به فایل ها رو یاد بگیرید بعد برید سراغ اینجور چیزا مثلا اگه فایلتون پک شده باشه حتی شما با Resourcer ها هم که بزنی نمیتونی تغییرات ایجاد کنی یا حتی اصلا بازشون کنی ! چون که فایل پک شده - به خاطر همین باید اول کلا جریانات فایل ها رو یاد بگیری بعد

----------


## hadiranji

> عزیز اینی که میگم فایل رو آپلود کن برای این میگم که فایلت رو ببینم که چجوریه ببین مثلا اگه فایلت کامپایلرش دلفی - VC و ... باشه راحت میتونید با یه Resourcer تمام متن های توی فایل رو تغییر بدید حتی کاراکترهاشو اضاف یا کم کنید فرقی نمیکنه اما مثلا اگه فایلتون VB باشه با Resourcer نمیتونید چون که فایل های VB فرق دارن و باید از Resourcer های مخصوص VB استفاده کنید و همین طور مثلا اگه .net باشه یا جاوا یا ... باید از ابزارهای مخصوص خودشون استفاده کنید - فایل شما رو که من نمیخوام بخورم !!!! :D :D :D شما باید اول این جور چیزهای مربوط به فایل ها رو یاد بگیرید بعد برید سراغ اینجور چیزا مثلا اگه فایلتون پک شده باشه حتی شما با Resourcer ها هم که بزنی نمیتونی تغییرات ایجاد کنی یا حتی اصلا بازشون کنی ! چون که فایل پک شده - به خاطر همین باید اول کلا جریانات فایل ها رو یاد بگیری بعد


قربون سرو صورت زخمیت برم من داخل جریانات نکنین  :افسرده:

----------

